# HIGH FENCE KILLING OPERATIONS



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Let's go high fence hunting!

I wonder what this young lass thought when some "mighty hunter" killed her pet?









Wow, he can't get away -what a trophy for my wall!









Hmmm...this one is called "MAX THRUST". Ii wonder how much he costs?









What do you think, all you HF killing supporters? Is this as good as it gets? Pick a buck, kill it inside a fence and claim you are a great hunter. I think not!

Jim


----------



## gst (Jan 24, 2009)

Jim, you see that is the beauty of this country, you can think what you like. But when you take it the next step and try forming law thru lies that is intended to push your personal ethics onto others you will be called to the carpet to defend your positions with truthful factual answers to questions the citizens you are asking to vote on the law you are trying to create ask. To bad you and the other sponsors do not believe that is how it should work.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

jhegg said:


> What do you think, all you HF killing supporters? Is this as good as it gets? Pick a buck, kill it inside a fence and claim you are a great hunter. I think not!
> 
> Jim


Im secure enough in my own manhood to not feel jealous of those that make the CHOICE for THEMSELVES to do this if they so choose and call themselves a great hunter.


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

bbj said:



> Im secure enough in my own manhood to not feel jealous of those that make the CHOICE for THEMSELVES to do this if they so choose and call themselves a great hunter.


It's great for you that you are secure in your own manhood. I just hope that your partners share your "inflated" opinion.

Jim


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

You asked a question of HF supporters Jim, and I answered.

Just callin em like I see em.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

jimmy must suck to have such low self esteem about your self that you worry about how some one else shot a bigger deer than you ever have. Talk about small d*&k syndrome to the max.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

all those antlers that you see there don't always end up on someone's wall. A lot of it is breading stock with good genetics for the next years offspring. It's just like the bulls out in pasture impregnating cows to produce the best stock so that you can have a hamburger with your kids. Or the turkey on your thanksgiving day table, or the ham on Christmas day. It's all about good genetics. The antlers typically go on the market after they have been cut off so they don't damage any other of their non-traditional livestock.

xdeano


----------



## dragoncreekranch (Oct 26, 2010)

JHEGG WROTE: I wonder what this young lass thought when some "mighty hunter" killed her pet?










FIRST OFF, let me ask you JHEGG... why are you using pictures from a deer BREEDING facility in WISCONSIN to settle a ND ISSUE? As a deer breeder myself I can honestly tell you that this is a BREEDER BUCK not a SHOOTER BUCK from Windy Ridge Whitetails in Mineral Point, WISCONSIN-not NORTH DAKOTA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! We know this family and this FARM that is NOT PRESERVE, and we know it very well! You people have to realize ALL of the facts before spouting off your blasphemy! Oh HELL I'll call it what it is...YOU ARE FULL OF BS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Now onto the next falsification...
JHEGG WROTE: "Wow, he can't get away -what a trophy for my wall!"










Well JHEGG, as a matter of fact, YOU CANT GET THIS BUCK ON YOUR WALL!!! AGAIN, this is a BREEDER BUCK not a SHOOTER BUCK from Wildrivers Whitetails, out of northeastern WISCONSIN!!!
Now, onto the NEXT falsification...
JHEGG WROTE: "Hmmm...this one is called "MAX THRUST". Ii wonder how much he costs?"










WELL JHEGG, I hate to be the one to tell you this, but THAT buck, once again is a BREEDER BUCK not a SHOOTER BUCK and I believe, now don't quote me on this, but I believe that he was SOLD AS A BREEDER BUCK so his price doesn't matter. However, you are whining about the prices of hunts...especially OUR hunts, so I'd hate to see what you would do when you saw the price of this spectacular BREEDER BUCK! This buck is AGAIN out of a WISCONSIN DEER BREEDING RANCH CALLED INDEPENDENCE RANCH!!!
JHEGG WROTE: "What do you think, all you HF killing supporters? Is this as good as it gets? Pick a buck, kill it inside a fence and claim you are a great hunter. I think not!
Jim"

Well JIM, its ok that I call you JIM right? Since we are getting to be so familiar with each other. I think that HF HUNTING supports, and you are darn right...I JUST CALLED IT HUNTING, I think WE support TRUE ethics, unlike someone like you!

I see that you took the photos off the NORTH DAKOTA HUNTERS FOR FAIR CHAISE website! Thank you for making my job just that much easier to show how the NDH FOR FC FALSIFIES INFORMATION TO GET THEIR SIGNITURES AND NOW THEIR VOTES! If you go to their website, you will see under the HALL OF SHAME that they have SHEYENNE WHITETAILS listed at the VERY TOP of the list, and is actually BIGGER than all the rest showing a buck eating out of the back of a ranger. Well guess what JIM, this is ALSO OUR FARM!!! This is the name of our BREEDING farm. The buck in that photo was the first buck that we ever owned. He, & he ALONE, was a bottle fed PET that we still HAVE here! We got him because he was SO tame! We own NO OTHER DEER THAT WILL EVER LET US GET THAT CLOSE! If you don't believe me, I welcome any supporter of measure 2 to come out and SEE for yourselves how ROGER KASEMEN & DICK MONSON & NOW JIM spread their lies to get votes. After seeing our BREEDING FACILITY on their hall of shame, claiming that we were a HUNTING PRESERVE, which at that time we were NOT a hunting preserve, I PERSONALLY called and spoke with Roger Kaseman and explained that we were NOT a hunting preserve but a BREEDING FACILITY!!! I asked him to take the photos off of his website since they WERE NOT TRUE!!! As you can see for yourself, HE DID NOT! This took place OVER 3 years ago!!! Our preserve opened its doors at the beginning of OCTOBER, 2010!!! Again, LIES, LIES, LIES!!! OUR SIDE HAS NEVER LIED ABOUT ANYTHING. We have not stolen photos off of other peoples websites without permission claiming that they are from ND! We have NEVER gone to the opposing booth to try and ruff them up! ASK WHY ROGER KASEMEN WAS MOVED INTO THE CORNER AT ANOTHER BOOTH AT THE STATE FAIR? HE WAS ASKED TO MOVE! He was causing SO many problems being aggressive that he was asked to move and then he was escorted into a corner like an unruly little child! Now JIM, I can see that you do not like HF hunting and you are entitled to your opinion! BUT DONT YOU DARE LIE!! You are now personally attacking me, my family, AND MY industry! Whether you like it or not this is HUNTING and it AINT GOING NOWHERE! SO GET USED TO IT! IF YOU WANT TO FIGHT...FINE, THEN FIGHT HONEST AND STOP BEING LIKE THE NDH FOR FC SPOUTTING ALL THE LIES!

ITS TIME WE MOVE YOU INTO A CORNER!


----------



## leadfed (Oct 19, 2010)

Dragon, and how do you know this is a breeder buck from WI? Do you buy offspring from him or maybe just semen? Those antlers look like big$$$$ to me so I guess im not supprised you recognized him. You are not helping your cause very much with your replies. You are showing the public, a lot of who probably don't know too much about high fence slaughter, what the commercialization of hunting cosists of.


----------



## dragoncreekranch (Oct 26, 2010)

AH, just what I thought! IGNORANCE!!! Measure 2 is NOT trying to shut down BREEDING FARMS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! My point, which I thought I made QUITE CLEAR has NOTHING to do with BREEDING FARMS!!!!!!!!! What we do and SPEND on our breeding farms has NOTHING TO DO WITH MEASURE 2! Can we PLEASE stay on the task at hand. For your information however, like I have stated in previous posts, we are NOT some large, corporate funded hunting preserve OR breeding facility! You are right about the price of these animals and their semen, however WE, ALONG WITH MOST OF THE HUNTING PRESERVES IN ND can not and probably will NEVER be able to purchase one of these bucks. The bucks in these photos are the best of the best! WOW, NOW I AM GETTING OFF TOPIC!

The TRUE point that I was trying to get across was, why is the NDH for FC using WISCONSIN BREEDER BUCKS to explain measure 2? THEY HAVE NOTHING TO DO WITH MEASURE 2. Now, MAYBE next year, after we shoot them down at the poles, they can come up with a measure 3 and go after BREEDING FARMS! But for now, stop the false attacks on MY industry! Can't you guys find any TRUTHFUL things to debate about?

As for any other ignorant comments that are about to come my way, DO NOT EXPECT A RESPONSE! I DONT HAVE THE TIME TO DEBATE FALSE ISSUES! DEBATE ME ON SOMETHING THAT MATTERS IN THIS ELECTION!

WE NEED TO PUT YOU IN THE CORNER TOO, ALONG WITH YOUR PLAYMATES ROGER KASEMAN, DICK MONSON & JIM!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

dragoncreekranch if your not a high fence shooting operation and only a breeder I can understand why your upset with the use of your pictures. I hope that you understand that your not a target of this measure even if they used your pictures. At least that's how I see it. 
I would be interested in knowing how you market your animals, but I guess that is off subject. Maybe some other time.


----------



## dragoncreekranch (Oct 26, 2010)

Plainsman, the problem is, is they ARE targeting US! They are targeting me, my families livelihood, the property that we have worked SO hard to keep! If this measure passes WE will loose everything! We will not be able to pass down our property that we love SO much! My husband and l will no longer be able to work our farm, our deer breeding ranch, our hunting preserve together, with each other and our 2 kids 11 & 4)! I realize that I am airing our private info out here and I know I will receive many personal attacks for it! But they ARE attacking ME! I just hope that all of you understand, nasty comments and arguing aside, my families owned and operated business is NOT HURTING ANYONE! The sole reason that all of you are in favor of this measure is because YOU HAVE BEEN LIED TO! Over and over again! I REALLY understand after listening to all of the responses that you have NOT been told the truth! I am so sorry about this because all of the deer breeders and small preserve owners that I know are good people who TRULY want to help other people (handicapped, wounded vets)! Our preserve works with Hunts for heroes and we specialize in handicapped hunting! We even provide a nursing assistant to help at NO extra cost! We have spared no expense on the first ADA approved blind for the handicapped hunter so that they are as comfortable as possible during their hunt! WHO ARE WE HURTING? WHY WOULD ANYONE want to shut our preserves down? Just because you don't agree with the way that we hunt? That gives you the right to take away MY DREAM, my Families dream, my children's future, the land that we have struggled SO hard to keep, My children's FUTURE, the right of soldiers that have given their arms, their legs, and sometimes their lives so thay we as Americans have the choice to hunt the way we choose and the choice to start a business on our own private land so that we can keep that land and pass it along? What gives you the right?

Plainsman, I am not saying this directly to you! I was saying these things to ALL measure 2 supporters!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Plainsman, I am not saying this directly to you! I was saying these things to ALL measure 2 supporters!


I understand. I would liked to have talked with you two years ago. I would liked to have sat down at a table with you and these other high fence, and I might add hard headed, people and experimented with where we could negotiate. This year I didn't even get to read the measure. As I understand it they didn't change it.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Dragon...great post.

I too know how a HF operation can help. I have said it before. I have a brother in a wheel chair. When he was 18 my uncle took him to a high fence hunting perserve for his B-day gift. They worked with us great. We used a laser sighting system mounted on a .243. He shot a huge hog. They also helped us get in contact with gun smiths who work on guns for the handicaped. Now he hunts with us in a regular season. We would have never been opened up to the possibilites with out their help.

People who are not handicap don't understand how hard it is to get things. Get a permit to shoot from a vehicle (in my home state), use of laser sights, elctronic devices to aid in the taking of game, use of off road vehicle permits, making of stands and blinds, etc. All things a person who is handicap to certain degrees needs. Then to have these things every year same hoops you need to jump through.

Now for deer hunting we don't even use the laser sight because of all the red tape. But we use different system.

But again...with this measure it will take away oppurtunity for people to find out what we did.

But people just don't want to see that.


----------



## gst (Jan 24, 2009)

dcr, well said. The key sponsors of this measure have been caught lying to further this measure several times. Black and white lies. What I find ironic is people that are insisting their measure is about "ethics" apparently have very few when it comes to honesty.


----------



## leadfed (Oct 19, 2010)

dragoncreekranch said:


> Plainsman, the problem is, is they ARE targeting US! They are targeting me, my families livelihood, the property that we have worked SO hard to keep! If this measure passes WE will loose everything! We will not be able to pass down our property that we love SO much! My husband and l will no longer be able to work our farm, our deer breeding ranch, our hunting preserve together, with each other and our 2 kids 11 & 4)! I realize that I am airing our private info out here and I know I will receive many personal attacks for it! But they ARE attacking ME! I just hope that all of you understand, nasty comments and arguing aside, my families owned and operated business is NOT HURTING ANYONE! The sole reason that all of you are in favor of this measure is because YOU HAVE BEEN LIED TO! Over and over again! I REALLY understand after listening to all of the responses that you have NOT been told the truth! I am so sorry about this because all of the deer breeders and small preserve owners that I know are good people who TRULY want to help other people (handicapped, wounded vets)! Our preserve works with Hunts for heroes and we specialize in handicapped hunting! We even provide a nursing assistant to help at NO extra cost! We have spared no expense on the first ADA approved blind for the handicapped hunter so that they are as comfortable as possible during their hunt! WHO ARE WE HURTING? WHY WOULD ANYONE want to shut our preserves down? Just because you don't agree with the way that we hunt? That gives you the right to take away MY DREAM, my Families dream, my children's future, the land that we have struggled SO hard to keep, My children's FUTURE, the right of soldiers that have given their arms, their legs, and sometimes their lives so thay we as Americans have the choice to hunt the way we choose and the choice to start a business on our own private land so that we can keep that land and pass it along? What gives you the right?
> 
> Plainsman, I am not saying this directly to you! I was saying these things to ALL measure 2 supporters!


Leadfed said,

Have you ever thought that these "harmless" high fence operations are targeting me and some of my fellow sportsman. They are targeting something I am very passionate about, just like you are passionate about your operation. Not only are they one of the primary weapons used to attack us as hunters, but they also have the potential to turn this state into something like texas...a place where you need to have deep pockets to hunt an animal. Something that we as americans have done for many, many years before there were high fences or any fences for that matter. They are attacking a heritage that some of us NDakotans take a lot of pride in.

As far as helping the wounded vetrans, disabled child, sick child and elderly. That is a noble cause, I agree. But why does this need to be done behind a high fence? If you did not have tame animals behind a high fence could you not put a blind up in the same place they are right now and let them shoot a WILD deer? I would think this would provide more gratification than shooting an animal that is going to come running to a dinner bell anyway. I guess it probably is a good right off though.

Listen, if there is a downside to this it is that 12 families will have to probably shut the doors on their high fence slaughter operations. It is easy to claim that it will be the end of the world but we all know that isn't true, there are other ways to utilize land. How do the thousands of other farmers/ranchers in this state do it without having to charge people to shoot pen raised deer or elk? However if doesn't pass there are thousands of sportsman in this state that risk a huge blow to something they care very much about....and that is FAIR CHASE HUNTING.


----------



## frosty (Dec 6, 2002)

"The buck in that photo was the first buck that we ever owned. He, & he ALONE, was a bottle fed PET that we still HAVE here! We got him because he was SO tame!"

?????


----------



## DG (Jan 7, 2008)

Leadfed said,



> [Listen, if there is a downside to this it is that 12 families will have to probably shut the doors on their high fence slaughter operations. It is easy to claim that it will be the end of the world but we all know that isn't true, there are other ways to utilize land. How do the thousands of other farmers/ranchers in this state do it without having to charge people to shoot pen raised deer or elk? However if doesn't pass there are thousands of sportsman in this state that risk a huge blow to something they care very much about....and that is FAIR CHASE HUNTING.]


Leadfed,

Would you like to see "Fair Chase Hunting" defined in FEDERAL LAW?


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

Leaded why dont you walk up and tell one of the veterans that shoot a deer there that it really doesnt count or is less gratifying than shooting one in the wild. guessing that you never served and guessing that you have no idea what it would be like to come back with out a limb. I think they have earned the right to shoot a deer how ever they want by protecting your right to be a elitist idiot that tells everyone else how and where they should hunt.


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

Grand Forks Herald

Oren Krapp, Jamestown, N.D., letter -- Protect jobs, property rights: No on 2
Guess I'll have to believe those Measure 2 Boys when they say they've figured out what "fair chase" means. I'm sure they've fully considered the high-tech weapons that have made Cabela's an empire - and that none of that gear ever has given any of them an unfair advantage over an innocent animal when they're out claiming their "heritage." 
By: Oren Krapp,

JAMESTOWN, N.D. - Thanks to proponents of Measure 2, the high-fence hunting ban, I've learned who I am: Not a rancher who's found a peaceful way to market animals that I raise myself on private land. Not a businessman who pays property taxes and offers jobs. Not an ambassador who brings people from across the nation to experience the area while contributing to the economy.

No, since Measure 2 was initiated, I've learned that because I have fences around the 1,200-acre pasture where guests pay to hunt my buffalo, I'm a downright criminal. I now realize that come harvest time, I should chase them around their 1,200 acres, corner them into a chute, load them into a truck and then after I've traumatized them enough, haul them 50 or 60 miles to have their throats slit.

After all, by bringing in people from all over the country to peacefully harvest these animals in their natural setting, I am violating animal rights and ruining hunting. Even though I raise bison for meat, I have to believe the Measure 2 Boys when they insist they're not arguing about animal agriculture and aren't in cahoots with PETA and the Humane Society of the U.S.

And I'm not really sure how guests coming to fight wind and subfreezing temperatures to harvest a buffalo in my big pasture possibly could impact the image of public hunting. Guess I'll have to believe those Measure 2 Boys when they say they've figured out what "fair chase" means. I'm sure they've fully considered the high-tech weapons that have made Cabela's an empire - and that none of that gear ever has given any of them an unfair advantage over an innocent animal when they're out claiming their "heritage."

Speaking of that, I'm glad they explained what "heritage" really is. I've always regarded it as a strong moral and work ethic that motivates us to contribute. To me, it means I must work hard, value the land and resources and contribute to the agricultural foundation that built this state.

So now I've learned something else: To some, heritage means entitlement. Vote "no" on Measure 2.

Oren Krapp


----------



## leadfed (Oct 19, 2010)

KurtR said:


> Leaded why dont you walk up and tell one of the veterans that shoot a deer there that it really doesnt count or is less gratifying than shooting one in the wild. guessing that you never served and guessing that you have no idea what it would be like to come back with out a limb. I think they have earned the right to shoot a deer how ever they want by protecting your right to be a elitist idiot that tells everyone else how and where they should hunt.


Leadfed said,

Kurt, you my friend are lacking a lot of grey matter I'm afraid. Take a reading comprehinsion class, learn some grammer so I can understand what your trying to say and then come back and post something legitimate. Getting into a mud slinging contest with you would be like watching a monkey f a football and no one wants to read that crap. Everyone else I,ve argued with at least has something to say about the subjest at hand. So, remember to wear your helmet and don't lick the windows now ya hear? :wink:

I better get goin someone is at the gas pump...hahaha....I still like that one.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

Do you even hunt? Have you added anything to anyother forum other than your elitist views. Not about mud slinging i just need to learn not to feed the trolls. So just keep on hiding behind your little screen. You have not added anything to the argument that you have not said on your other name here. Your just lucky that you have veterans who serve and give you a place to be a doucher. Oh and i would like the have a chance to take that football and shove it up your ***


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

OK guys keep it civil. Keep in mind that if hunting wasn't a very important thing our lives we would not be here. We all have the same goal, but see different paths to get there.


----------



## gst (Jan 24, 2009)

Plainsman said:


> OK guys keep it civil. Keep in mind that if hunting wasn't a very important thing our lives we would not be here. We all have the same goal, but see different paths to get there.


Plainsman I respect that entire statement very much, but I lose respect for those taking the path of lying to accomplish what they want. And when that path regarding protecting hunting includes encouraging and opening the door for groups like HSUS who want to end all hunting to run ads claiming they support FC hunting, even you must find the disingenuos nature of those claims and how they are being used disturbing. And yet I have not seen one single post from you condemning this.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

gst said:


> Plainsman said:
> 
> 
> > OK guys keep it civil. Keep in mind that if hunting wasn't a very important thing our lives we would not be here. We all have the same goal, but see different paths to get there.
> ...


Because it's just one persons word against another, and I have no way of verifying. I also see trying to attach HSUS to this measure is simply a scare tactic. I have hunted for 54 years, I dislike HSUS and PETA, I am conservative, but I support measure #2. Those that do not have some other motivation.


----------



## NDeaglei (Oct 30, 2010)

After a little research on the come back of the American Bison, we may someday wish we had those "evil" gamefarms to help re-populate wild herds! Seems that it was Private Well to do Business men that saved the Bison from extinction. 
I fully support our farmers and ranchers who through lots of hardwork and sweat, FEED US! 
Now if we start telling them that they can or can't do this or that on their private property to feed some PC warm fuzzy feelings, we are signing a death warrant for our beloved Hunting. 
Please think about who is going to be hurt by passing M2. In the BIG PICTURE its like having the Anti's put a noose around our necks then we kick the stool out from under us ourselves.* A yes vote is hunting suicide!*
*VOTE NO on M2.*


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

But we have people thinking for us. they are smarter than us. They look out for us. their ethics are far surperior than ours. could it be they are wrong?


----------



## Centerfire (Jan 13, 2006)

There is a lot about high fence operations I do not understand and alot of what I read above I do not understand maybe someone can clarify for me:

1) Breeding Operation vs Pay Hunting Operation - Does the breeding operation sell deer and semen to the hunting operations - I haven't seen much of a market for commercial deer meat (but I have for Elk) so I am assuming the pay operation is the customer?

2) Are high fence operations and the transport of their animals often a source of disease introduction into wild herds - (Elk escapes in Idaho, Montana). Who fixes this problem when it happens ? The breeders and hunting operators? I would hate to see herd reductions in wild populations as a result of unnatural disease intrioductuions.

3) If an a persons has breeding stock and raises the animals and charges to hunt them are they a breeder/operator?

4) I know there are operators in ND where you can kill a Buffalo in a 1 acre pen or a 15 acre enclosure. Unless the animal is free to move in the direction of their picking - I fail to see the fair chase in here.


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

North Dakota
Vote NO on 2: Anti-hunting Ballot Initiative

Don't Allow Radical Animal "Rights" Interests to Infiltrate North Dakota!

North Dakota sportsmen should be aware that a group cleverly calling itself North Dakota Hunters for Fair Chase has collected enough signatures to place an anti-hunting initiative on the 2010 General Election ballot.

Make sure that you and your family and friends vote NO on November 2.

Initiatives pertaining to hunting laws, by their very nature, politicize the state's wildlife management policies. This is contrary to the North American Model of Wildlife Management that has made North Dakota's wildlife populations and rich ecosystems the envy of the world. Laws related to hunting and wildlife management strategies should be firmly rooted in science, not driven by a wealthy few who can produce the most emotionally-appealing 30-second television commercial during an initiative campaign. For this reason, NRA has always opposed "ballot box" wildlife management.

This initiative effort is supported by the Humane Society of the United States (HSUS), a Washington D.C.-based lobbying organization that spends $120 million a year in an effort to end all hunting and animal agriculture in the United States. It threatens to establish a precedent that will allow HSUS and other extremists to further pursue their ultimate agenda of banning all hunting. These anti-hunting radicals are learning how to circumvent the standard policy-making system that has stymied them through the years and will be emboldened to further utilize deceptive 30-second sound bites to advance their fanatical agenda.

Please work to inform your family, friends and fellow sportsmen in North Dakota that they should vote NO on November 2!

Copyright 2010, National Rifle Association of America, Institute for Legislative Action.
This may be reproduced. It may not be reproduced for commercial purposes.
11250 Waples Mill Road, Fairfax, VA 22030 800-392-8683 
Contact Us | Privacy & Security Policy


----------



## NDeaglei (Oct 30, 2010)

TRUE Ethical Hunters see the value of having private herds in America. Without them the American Bison would be gone.It was Ranchers in SD and Montana had the foresight to breed bison, from these herds the comeback of the American Bison was secured.
The greenies should actually study history.

*True Smart Ethical Hunters* should *VOTE NO* on measure 2.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

NDeaglei said:


> TRUE Ethical Hunters see the value of having private herds in America. Without them the American Bison would be gone.It was Ranchers in SD and Montana had the foresight to breed bison, from these herds the comeback of the American Bison was secured.
> The greenies should actually study history.
> 
> *True Smart Ethical Hunters* should *VOTE NO* on measure 2.


Wrong......there are no wild buffalo that can be hunted.Not true of deer and elk.History has made all buffalo in the US domestic.

Real hunters would see this difference and vote yes on Tuesday.


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

Ken W. And The Fair Chase goup are 100% RIGHT!

Vote YES on Measure 2.


----------



## LT (Mar 12, 2008)

http://humanewatch.org/index.php/site/p ... liability/

*IS HSUS BECOMING A POLITICAL LIABILITY?*

There's no two ways about it: The Humane Society of the United States, with $160-million-plus in the bank, is capable of self-funding just about any political ballot initiative it should choose. But despite its goliath political stature and its "can steamroll" attitude, we're starting to see signs that HSUS's coattails aren't what they used to be.

Exhibit "A": Roger Kaseman is running a ballot initiative campaign in North Dakota this year whose goal is to ban hunting in fenced-in areas (including enormous, multi-thousand-acre ranches). That sounds like the perfect campaign for HSUS to get involved in: Relatively few people will actually participate in it, it's easy to spin the issue toward "cruelty to animals," and HSUS is rich enough to monopolize North Dakota's few media markets.

But here's what Kaseman is telling The Minot Daily News about HSUS's involvement-or lack thereof-in his campaign:

_The money is there for the asking but our group voted 100 percent in favor of not taking any money from the Humane Society of the United States. They stepped up and offered but we haven't had anything to do with them at all._

One-hundred percent in favor of not involving HSUS? That's a strong sentiment. Especially since HSUS "stepped up and offered" Lord-knows-how-much money.


----------



## gst (Jan 24, 2009)

KEN W said:


> NDeaglei said:
> 
> 
> > TRUE Ethical Hunters see the value of having private herds in America. Without them the American Bison would be gone.It was Ranchers in SD and Montana had the foresight to breed bison, from these herds the comeback of the American Bison was secured.
> ...


Actually Ken there are states that do have a "wild" buffalo hunt as well as states that simply have "wild" buffalo. And if you are refering to ND not having buffalo in the wild to hunt as justifying why they were not included in a measure centered round the claim the black eye shooting an animal inside a fence and calling it hunting gives hunting itself,remember their is no season for "exotic mammals" in ND but yet the sponsors included them on this measure.


----------



## gst (Jan 24, 2009)

Plainsman said:


> gst said:
> 
> 
> > Plainsman said:
> ...


Plainsman, "scare tactics"????????????? wake up to what is happening. HSUS IS attached to this measure and running ads here in ND claiming they are concerned with protecting the "heritage" of hunting and using ND hunters to do so. If that is not as disingenuous statement (LIE) as I have ever heard I do not know what is. HSUS protecting the "heritage" of FC hunting. :roll: God almighty man wake the hell up. My "motivation" has been from the very start, preventing giving groups like HSUS this platform here in our state. And knowwe have NDH for FC to thank for them being here.


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

Back straps for supper!!


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I view high fence game the same as breast implants... while it seems like a good idea and looks good it's still not real.............. :shake:


----------

